# Just About Done With Emergency Items.



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have got more items coming in next week than I can count ... batteries, lights, chargers, fuel (already have solar panels) .... have emergency food, but getting more today. Also have storage mylar bags and storage buckets. Will be getting more water this weekend.

I will be set to handle most scenarios should something arise.

wll


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't tell anyone near you or if anything happens they'll come to yours


----------

